
Google+ Users Are Nearly All Male - ssclafani
http://mashable.com/2011/07/14/google-plus-male/
======
warmfuzzykitten
Tell it to my wife and daughter-in-law. But the mix isn't so surprising
considering that every person on Google+ was invited by (recursively) someone
who works at Google only a few weeks ago. Male geeks know a lot of male geeks.
Male geeks are early adopters. Frankly, I think requiring users specify sex
was a mistake for many reasons, not least of which are premature conclusions
like this article.

------
th
"With around 60% of users identifying themselves as web developers or software
engineers [...]"

That's probably the more interesting point

~~~
citricsquid
No, this is a god awful article. That's a new paragraph when it shouldn't be,
that 60% is of the 25,000 single men (edit: No, it can't be even that, the
author really messed up somewhere). There are not over 6,000,000 software
engineers out of 10,000,000 on Google Plus.

~~~
sukuriant
Why not? Is it that hard to believe that 6 million of the people that joined
Google Plus early on are software engineers? I could believe it. They probably
signed up to try and get involved, and a developer would be more likely to
sign up to beta software than a non-developer, I would imagine.

note: these are my speculations.

~~~
orangecat
_Why not? Is it that hard to believe that 6 million of the people that joined
Google Plus early on are software engineers?_

According to the BLS there are 3.2 million Americans in "Computer and
mathematical occupations" (<http://www.bls.gov/news.release/ocwage.htm>), and
there seems to be a reasonable consensus that 12 million is an upper bound for
the world ([http://stackoverflow.com/questions/453880/how-many-
developer...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/453880/how-many-developers-
are-there-in-the-world)). There's no way 6 million are on Google+ already.

------
Ryanmf
_Completely anecdotal counter-response:_

In many of the social circles I move in (including the preponderance of my
college friends, an extended music crowd here in LA, friends from high school
when my focus was primarily sports, etc.) I either am or have often felt like
a (the?) nerd among normals.

I enjoyed the opportunity to observe as a large group of people—regardless of
their personal affinity for technology—attempted to determine how they were
going to make Facebook a part of their lives when it went live my freshman
year of college.

I joined Twitter during sxsw 2007 when its first big buzz (among us geeks)
happened, then waited for the better part of two years before almost anyone I
know _IRL_ joined.

I've been watching closely the adoption rates on G+ within the confines of my
unscientifically generated social network, and it's been interesting. No real
observations yet, but in terms of raw numbers:

I've currently got over 100 people in circles, but less a cadre of internet
personalities, there are 58 whom I know personally. 34 men. 24 women.

(ianastatistician)

------
schmrz
"* = Based on a sample set of 29,215 Google+ Profiles."

And <http://findpeopleonplus.com> has "947,996 Google+ users indexed".

Maybe we should consider the fact that Google+ has more than 10M users now ?
Also, you can hide your gender so the stats might be off.

------
tokenadult
As usual, flat wrong for my subset of Google+ Circles. Almost everywhere but
on Hacker News (on Facebook too), my circle of online friends consists of
married women with children, because a big part of my online communicating is
about educating children, and that is a subject that skews to having more
women than men follow it. I am seeing an exploding community of homeschoolers
and teachers and parents whose children are in organizations for gifted
children swelling my Google+ network.

I will agree that my networks, like most online networks, include more
computer industry professionals by percentage than I regularly encounter in
daily life in my neighborhood. It's not surprising that modes of communication
that involve computers are more comfortable for people--male or female--who
use computers to make a living.

~~~
jamesteow
It's definitely right for my circle of friends (and my Facebook is about 50/50
split).

To be fair, I know more tech-savvy (though not nerdy) men than women, so I
could understand why most of my circle is largely dudes.

------
Mithrandir
Interesting stats, but this was also reported on the 8th by a different site:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2742196>

------
jarin
I would imagine if you looked at Facebook's signups shortly after it opened up
to the public, it would probably look the same way (if you disregard the
college students who were already on there at that point).

Just eyeballing the people in my circles who have actually created accounts,
it seems like about a 60/40 male/female split. Most of my friends and
classmates are pretty tech-savvy though (well, either that or I've browbeaten
them into signing up for things so many times they just went for it this
time).

------
faramarz
Findpeopleonplus is set to release a larger set of index and statistics
report. It will be interesting to see if the trend is along the same lines or
shifted.

------
lojack
This is of no surprise to me, and I think we can all agree that its because of
the technology oriented crowd. I'd actually be willing to bet the tech crowd
is early adopters for most new software/services. The only reason we're
hearing about it now is this information is accessible (mostly) to the public.

------
keyle
Not surprising. Any girl would be saying "Why do I need a second Facebook?"

~~~
sp332
You may be joking (I can't tell), but it's true that early adopters skew
sharply male. Some estimates on various projects put the male/female ratio at
10:1 or even higher. If Google gets better than 30% female in this early beta
period, I will be very impressed with their making-tech-attractive-to-women
skillz.

------
gms
Just like the people who bought Android phones specifically because they are
Android phones.

------
Uchikoma
My wife isn't.

------
sunstone
Well if G+ is where the men are I expect you'll see a lot of women from
Vancouver sign on pretty fast. Vancouver has _way_ more single women than men.

~~~
derefr
Is this supposed to be a joke on the nature of those adult dating website ads
that always advertise "Single ladies in your area"? Being in Vancouver myself,
I never found out until recently that some of the ads always said "Vancouver"
no matter where one was. Quite strange.

